# بعض تعريف اكواد ماكينه wire cut



## eng.hamada adel (17 مايو 2011)

شرح بسيط لاكواد ماكينه القطع بالسلك 
(wire cut machine)
G00 الوضع السريع
G01 عمليه قطع خطيه 
G02 عمليه قطع مع عقارب الساعه 
G03 عمليه قطع عكس عقارب الساعه
G04 توقف الماكينه لوقت معين
G017 التشغيل على مستوى XYمسقط افقى
G20 واحدات القياس بالبوصه
G21 وحدات القياس بالملى متر 
G22 تشغيل السلك فى حدود الممكنه للماكينه
G23 قفل الحدود 
G28 الرجوع الاتوماتيكى لنقطة الاصل
G30 الرجوع الاتوماتيكى لبداية نقطة الشغلة
G40 الغاء الاستعواض
G41 استعواض شمال
G42 استعواض يمين
G48 عمل ارات فى الاركان
G49 الغاء عمل الارات
G50 الغاء الزاوية
G51 استعواض شمال فى حالة الزاوية
G52 استعواض يمين فى حالة الزاوية
G60 عمل ارات فى الاركان فى حالة الزاوية
G61 الغاء عمل ارات فى الاركان فى حالة الزاوية
G90 احداثيات مطلقة
G92 نقطة بداية البرنامج
G94 التغذية اليدوية
G95 التغذيه الاتوماتيكيه

اتمنا اكون افدتكم 
لا اله الا انت سبحانك انى كنت من الظالمين


----------



## haythemvip (25 مايو 2011)

شكرا ولكن لدى ماكينة تعمل ببرنامج اتش ال صينى فهل لديك شرح لهذا البرنامج وجزاك الله خيرا 
او ان تدلنى على برنامج بديل يقوم بتشغيل الماكينة


----------

